# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Favorite Theatrical Soundtracks and Scores

## Plutonic Panda

So what are your favorite soundtracks be it symphonies, scores, etc. This might be my all time favorite. Time from Hans Zimmer. I really like his music.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I'll post all of my favorite ones though. Here's a few more from Inception. I really loved that movie.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

528491 - Inception

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Mombasa - Inception

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Dark Night Rises Main Theme

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Dark Night End Music

----------


## Plutonic Panda

The Grid - Tron: Legacy

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Fall - Tron: Legacy

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Tanis Probe Broadcast - Pandorum

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Discovery End Credits - Pandorum

----------


## ljbab728

This was always amazing.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

http://open.spotify.com/track/4qThwYCyDjzLaqLz1jx3gN

From Spotify because I couldn't find a Youtube video for it.

----------


## ljbab728

And this is an unparalleled masterpiece.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Your Creators Want You Back - Transformers: Age of Extinction

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Transformers: Dark of the Moon Score

The video is silent for the first 10 seconds for some reason

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I don't feel a thing - The Hitcher

----------


## ljbab728

The original Star Wars is hard to beat.

----------


## ljbab728

John Williams has multiple winners.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I guess we can lump video game soundtracks into it as well.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Tribute - Halo 3

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Generic 9 - SimCity Societies

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Generic 6 - SimCity Societies

----------


## ljbab728

This is an all time classic.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

The Planners Promise - SimCity Societies

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Oasis - SimCity 4

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Night Owl - SimCity 4

----------


## ljbab728

Another classic.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Dig Deep - SimCity 4

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Bohemian Street Jam - SimCity 4

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Primordial Dream - SimCity 4

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Area 52 - SimCity 4

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Transit Angst - SimCity 4

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Arctica - SimCity 4

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Terrain - SimCity 4

----------


## ljbab728

The Graduate featuring Simon and Garfunkel was also amazing.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Above the Clouds - SimCity 4

----------


## Achilleslastand

Adagio for Strings from Platoon

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Without Form - SimCity 4

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> And this is an unparalleled masterpiece.


I was actually going to post that!! haha. I love it!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Taking Shape - SimCity 4

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Deserted - SimCity 4

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Crosswalk Talk - SimCity 4

----------


## Plutonic Panda

As you might be able to tell, I really like a wide array of songs from SC4. In fact, that game has one of my all time favorite soundtracks. Beautiful music.

Here are my top two.

Shape Shifter

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Floating Population

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Handshake - Contagion

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Merry Christmas - Contagion

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Vacancy End Credits

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Vacancy Main Title Theme

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Trucker Arrival - Vacancy

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Shawfrontation - Tower Heist

----------


## Plutonic Panda

PMC Victory Theme from Modern Warfare 3

I always loved this!

In the game it only lasts for about 12 seconds.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Initiation Station Theme for Saints Row 3

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Windows XP Tour Music

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Angry Elephants - Saints Row 3

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Safeguard - Modern Warfare 2

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Mission Complete 2 - Saints Row 3

----------


## Plutonic Panda

The Crazies Score

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Back in Time - Men in Black 3

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Gothams Reckoning - The Dark Night Rises

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Summer Air - Roller Tycoon 3

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Galaxy trooper - Roller Coaster Tycoon 3

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Space De Gray - Roller Coaster Tycoon 3

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Lush Canopy - Roller Coaster Tycoon 3

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Buccaneer - Roller Coaster Tycoon 3

----------


## Plutonic Panda

This commercial from Northwestern Mutual has amazing music as well

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Rorke Files - Call of Duty: Ghosts

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Ghost Stories - Call of Duty: Ghosts

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Main Theme - Call of Duty: Ghosts

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Call of Duty 4 Main Theme




Man, just hearing this brings back memories. I don't game anymore, but I did enjoy it and it was fun as f*ck.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Hello Zep - Saw

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Blood Diamond Score

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Forgot this one on Tron: Legacy. Son of Flynn

----------


## Richard at Remax

If I were to pick a video game I would say all the Halo games had a high production when it came to their scores and instantly recognizable by almost any gamer out there

Two of my favorite movie scores are Inception

and Road To Perdition, esp the track Road to Chicago.

----------


## Richard at Remax

Here is one of my favorites from inception

----------


## SoonerDave

Don't have time to find a video link, but I can't let this thread go by without putting in a nod to one of the great soundtracks:

Jerry Goldsmith's Oscar-nominated 1979 soundtrack for "Star Trek - The Motion Picture." 

Not just the opening title, which became the de-facto theme for almost all subsequent Trek productions, but the romantic theme (Ilia's Theme), "Leaving Drydock," and "The Enterprise" are some of the most beautiful pieces of movie music ever written IMHO. The crescendo at the end of "The Enterprise" is breathtaking even 35 years after it was written. The soundtrack is noteworthy as it was one of the last to employ an old-school overture prior to the opening credits.

There was a special extended version of this soundtrack album released about two years ago from La La Land records, and it included some additional pieces that were just awesome. Even if you're not particularly a Star Trek fan, this soundtrack album is a wonderful piece of musical art anyone can appreciate.

----------


## Mel

Theme song from Midnight Cowboy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGORPUzLxtU

----------


## stphntylr

Lots of Hans on here and no one posted from Interstellar yet?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I haven't seen Interstellar yet, but I heard the soundtrack was amazing.

----------


## stphntylr

> I haven't seen Interstellar yet, but I heard the soundtrack was amazing.


That's an understatement.

----------


## Dubya61

Three movie soundtracks immediately came to mind, and they're similar, in that it seems the soundtrack album was given over to a single artist to interpret the sound of the movie:  Batman (Prince), The Princess Bride (Mark Knopfler), and Passion (Peter Gabriel).  I find it fascinating to listen to these artists guess about how the movie should sound.  There are three other great musical names that are amazingly easy to identify, when you hear them, and I would gladly listen to their music:  John Williams, Hans Zimmer, and Danny Elfman.

----------


## Eddie1

Trent Reznor and Johnny Greenwood are both excellent at creating a mood to films, both have imaginative scores and both will likely continue to produce great soundtrack albums.

----------


## mkjeeves

http://www.amazon.com/High-Fidelity-.../dp/B00004S51T

Now I'm going to have to find my copy in the big stack of CDs.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I had to post first and then I will go back and read answers.

Off the top of my head after thinking on it for 30 seconds:

Forrest Gump, Remember the Titans, Varsity Blues and, obviously Star Wars Episodes III-V.

----------


## ljbab728

Close Encounters of the Third Kind.

----------


## ljbab728

The Big Chill

----------


## ljbab728

American Graffiti

----------


## Plutonic Panda

My Sh!t Stopped Workin' - Pain & Gain

----------


## elitespy

One of my favorite movies, and it also has an awesome soundtrack.

----------


## tfvc.org

The Soundtrack to The Cook, The Thief, His Wife and her lover is brilliant!  Actually anything that Michael Nyman has done is pretty awesome, especially his Peter Greenaway soundtracks.

----------


## mugofbeer

I'm going to go waaaaay back and say the soundtrack to the epic movie "How the West Was Won."

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I will post The Shinning OST soon. That is a really great one!!!!

Not sure how I forgot this. It is sexy and great music. What more could you ask for!?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Here's the actually video from Korn. _System_

----------


## Plutonic Panda

The Shining, one of my all time favorite movies and hands my fav horror movie, has a great soundtrack.

This is was a great resource I read tonight that taught me a lot about the soundtrack to the movie. Pretty awesome; have a look! The Cinemologists: The Music of The Shining (1980)

These songs are from the Ballroom Scene. This is one of the best scenes in film history, imo, and some really badass music. For whatever reason, this older vintage music suitable for playing on Phonographs has really intrigued me in the past year and I plan on buying a Phonograph soon.

This is the first song: Jack Hylton And His Orchestra - Masquerade

----------


## Plutonic Panda

*Ray Noble's Orchestra, Al Bowlly - Midnight, The Stars And You (1934)*

----------


## Plutonic Panda

*Ray Noble & Al Bowlly - It's All Forgotten Now (1934)*

----------


## Plutonic Panda

*Home - Henry Hall & The Geneagles Hotel Band feat. Maurice Elwin*

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Great music. If you ever see me rolling down blaring loud ghetto rap, remember I also listen to this at home!  :Wink:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Most of these are from Krzysztof Penderecki.




> _The Shining has what has to be the most terrifying arrangement of music ever put in a film.   Yet (besides the electronic music composed by Wendy Carlos based on Berlioz's Dies Irae) none of it was ever written for the cinema.  Used in the film are works by Bartok, Penderecki and Ligeti.  These composers are more what one would define as modern (some of Ligeti's music was already used in 2001).  To that end they serve the frantic, mostly psychological horror of the film.  What I've found after listening to this music is that it seems a majority of horror films afterwards, all the way through today have emulated this kind of music.  All horror films today, from the most mediocre to the higher end productions imitate the style of music used in The Shining.  The shrieking strings and discordant bellows of Krzyzstof Penderecki and Gyorgy Ligeti's music are common sounds in film music since.  I find it funny, however, that that original music was never intended to be coupled with images of terror.  Kubrick's self-scoring of the film was successful enough to warrant a soundtrack album.  Unfortunately this was soon recalled due to rights issues.  This isn't the first time Kubrick has gotten into trouble for music, Gyorgy Ligeti didn't like how his music was altered in the penultimate scene from 2001._
> 
> - The Cinemologists: The Music of The Shining (1980)


*Utrenja*

----------


## Plutonic Panda

*Lontano* by Gyorgy Ligeti

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Some more

----------


## Plutonic Panda



----------


## Plutonic Panda



----------


## Plutonic Panda

Rise - Hans Zimmer (Dark Knight Rises)

----------


## Plutonic Panda

What Are You Going to Do When You Are Not Saving the World? - Hans Zimmer (Man of Steel)

----------


## bradh

I have no shame in admitting that my favorite movie soundtrack of all time is Top Gun, and will rock the hell out of it with the windows down on the freeway from time to time.

----------


## Dubya61

> I have no shame in admitting that my favorite movie soundtrack of all time is Top Gun, and will rock the hell out of it with the windows down on the freeway from time to time.


I'll bet you FF through "Take My Breath Away."

----------


## hoya

> What Are You Going to Do When You Are Not Saving the World? - Hans Zimmer (Man of Steel)


What?  Let's go for the _real_ Superman theme.

----------


## hoya



----------


## Martin



----------


## Urbanized



----------


## hoya

One of the very best.

----------


## hoya



----------


## RadicalModerate



----------


## hoya

Damn, we're in a tight spot.

----------


## bradh

> I'll bet you FF through "Take My Breath Away."


yeah that one definitely doesn't get the run that "Through the Fire" does.  Interestingly enough, Wikipedia says "Through the Fire" was not in the film in any way shape or form.  I'm trying to remember if an instrumental portion of it was used during one of the Top Gun hops, but I can't remember.  That song was a staple of our HS football highlight films lol

----------


## trousers



----------


## trousers



----------


## RadicalModerate

I wore out the cassette version I used to have of this recording.

----------


## RadicalModerate

And here's s "studio" version of the closing theme from one of my favorite movies--and favorite soundtracks of all time: *Local Hero*.
(be sure to give it a couple of minutes to get warmed up =)


(the entire soundtrack is available on Youtube).

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Damn, we're in a tight spot.


"I don't want _FOP_ . . . I'm a Dapper Dan Man."
"Well . . . Isn't _this_ place a geographical oddity: Two weeks away from everywhere."
"I'm the _pater familias_"

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> "I don't want _FOP_ . . . I'm a Dapper Dan Man."
> "Well . . . Isn't _this_ place a geographical oddity: Two weeks away from everywhere."
> "I'm the _pater familias_"


I believe the (over)lords name is taken in vain with that.

----------


## trousers



----------


## trousers

For the three of you that have seen this movie...

----------


## OKCinsomniac

I'm a bit of a Wes Anderson nut, but The Royal Tenenbaums is one of my favorites.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...D377E6A10A022A

----------


## RadicalModerate

And A Fistful of Dollars plus The Good The Bad and The Ugly, too.

----------


## hoya

The greatest theme, to the greatest movie of all time.

----------


## hoya

Bad movie, great theme.

----------


## trousers

I know this is TV but still pretty sweet

----------


## RadicalModerate

I can't place the riff at #122 ^, but it is One of The Greatest Riffs of All Time.
So . . . the name of the film is "Sleep"?  =)

Is "Sleep" sort of like "Napoleon Dynamite Part Deux: Kinder and Gentler (with a thousand points of light)?" =)
The riff really sounds like something that was sort of popular back in the 60's when I was a kid.
Is that film available via streaming on Netflix?  =)

----------


## trousers

Sleep is the band. The movie is Gummo.  I haven't seen it on Netflix, Hulu or even Amazon Prime.
Sleep (band) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Gummo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## RadicalModerate

Thanks for clarifying.  When I watched that clip again, it occurred to me that it could be subtitled, "Lookin' fer Trouble."

----------


## Urbanized

One of my favorite soundtracks of all time...it will change your life...

garden state soundtrack - YouTube

----------


## Urbanized

Another one that was perfect, IMO:

The Graduate soundtrack - YouTube

----------


## Urbanized



----------


## Urbanized

Swingers soundtrack - YouTube

----------


## Urbanized

Goodfellas soundtrack - YouTube

----------


## Urbanized

American Hustle soundtrack - YouTube

----------


## Urbanized



----------


## Urbanized

Dazed and Confused soundtrack - YouTube

----------


## Urbanized



----------


## hoya

I'm leaving out most of the John Williams stuff on purpose.  It's kind of assumed to be here automatically.

But shame on you guys for not bringing up:

----------


## hoya



----------


## hoya



----------


## Martin



----------


## RadicalModerate

> 


That Steppenwolf Dude was always Way ahead of The Leader of The Pack. =)
(did you ever check out their follow-up album: Monster? =)

Edited to Add:
A clip from a really great Theatrical Soundtrack (imho):

----------

